# Dawn of Man: For The Lazy Stoner



## vostok (Mar 22, 2019)

Playing on a borrowed lap top this Dawn of Man is a survival/city-builder, like AOK and many others
whats good for a stony gamer its a slow buzz as you build things up,
when ready you hit the fast game button,
then click to normal speed again to build, fight,breed etc..you know the play

I think this may still be in early release as I do have an issue of getting lost.
a real bummer as the world is huge, loose your camp
and you can spend what feels forever trying to find camp again ..lol


Spoiler



If you go to read the Steam charts this week, you’ll be sure of a big surprise:
the best-selling game was little-known, stone age city-builder Dawn Of Man.
It had no publisher, its two-person developer was known only for the
somewhat under-the-radar colony sim Planetbase, and it hadn’t enjoyed prior coverage
from any of the largest sites or streamers.
Hell, its official trailer has only accrued 57,000 views since being uploaded
in December 2018. But there it was, a $20 strategy-management game about
collecting sticks and randy goats, outselling Plunkbat, GTA 5 and DMC 5.
How could such a thing happen, in an age where breakout hits
increasingly only seem to come from massive companies?


Once done.. the 'Heavy Learn' curve..its a blast as you direct your tribe
thru the hassle of emergence ..lol
*Stoner Value: Lazy Cruise 8/10* (There goes another 4 hours ...lol)


----------



## vostok (Mar 23, 2019)

hit the Return key for fast flight to camp..lol


----------

